# Any Advice Welcome



## daveboo1 (May 20, 2009)

Hello,

I've never posted in a forum before, here goes...

I've been living with my wife for about 6 years, were both 30, don't have children and we got married 18 months ago.

About 10 weeks ago she became very cold with me, at first I suspected an affair so started to pester her with questions (which made things worse) but I don't think she has had one now or is having one.

I think she has just fallen out of love with me? she says I am/was too nasty, selfish and controlling which I guess has some truth in it but I would never have considered myself a bad husband.

I've been trying to win her back now for about 5 weeks but am getting nowhere, its 1 step forward 2 steps back all the time, when I ask her questions about how she feels or try and be close (not just sex) she gets angry and threatens to leave which makes me scarred so I back down.

Should I throw in the towel and call it a day or carry on trying? I’ve asked her to go to counselling with me but she refuses.

Please help Im at my wits end!!


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Why does she refuse counseling? Does she have any desire to correct the marriage and give it a try? If she doesn't what can you possibly do? If she does then she needs to consider the options to make it work.. is no use in trying if both of you arent committed to trying.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

I would quit asking questions about the "relationship." Show her how you changed. Show her the best you. Get counseling for yourself to help your marriage, if she won't get help with you.

Don't overdo the "overattentive husband" thing. However, show her through your actions. 

Good luck.


----------

